# colorado trip



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Keystone and Breck are considered to have the best Terrain parks around. And imo Keystone has WAYYY better riding then Breck does if you enjoy trees and such. Breck has some fun rollers that you can either bomb or to 180's and 360's off of.

So if you like trees, go to Key, if you like groomers, go to Breck. The park at both spots are top notch. I'm not much into park riding at this time, otherwise I could reflect more on them. But I can say it seems that people like the park more at Breck from what I've seen.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

yea im way more into the woods. i always ride around and try to find my new stuff to shred.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If your into the trees I would highly recommend either Vail or Beaver Creek also. Beaver Creek has some sick Aspens, and Vail just has endless bunches of fun trees.

The north and south bowl at Keystone are both fun, and the Cat will take you up to some fresh for $5


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

well which of those is the biggest. and also out of all those listed which one do you mainly recomend


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

I ride park about 50% of the day and mountain the other 50%
keytone have a good park, dont really go to breck much, it too windy, 
as for keystone, it has some good stuff on the backside,
nothing like vail for trees, actually vail is the best for trees. near summit county. 

hope this helps.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Keystone is a lot bigger then breck.

My personal favorite resorts to ride are vail then keystone. Breck is way low on the list personally.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want a disorganized cluster fuck skate board style park go to Keystones park. It's a stop and go park with very little flow. They do offer unique jibs which can be serious fun, the jumps aren't for everyone.

Breck is more calculated and thought out with its lines and follows a more standardized format of jibs and jumps. Also their pipe blows Keystones out of the water. 

Plus to Keystone is faster park chair than Brecks plus you're away from a major base area so you don't get the annoyance of families like you do at Breck.

If you're looking for better free riding Breck blows Keystone out of the water. The frontside of Keystone is land of the patrol nazi douche types. It's also crowded as balls and the run lay out funnels everyone into the greatest clusterfuck on the slopes. The backside is good occasionally and only if you know which lifts to get you to certain areas. The trees have a lot of dead fall and if you're not used to tight trees with crazy obstacles sucks balls. 

Breck while it does get wind isn't that bad if you know the areas to go to and which valleys to get into. Get down in the valley between peaks 8 and 9 and you're golden. Peak 10 can be fun and if you want rollers to fuck around on shoot over to peak 7. On a pow day you can get some good stuff off of 6 chair and others in that vacinity.

Now if you want a mountain with it all in Summit County go to Copper. The jumps are some of my favorite to hit in the whole county and the flow is solid, plus you can get a 40 minute park lap in if you want. The jibs are a bit lacking and often crooked, but the pipe is solid. Also the free riding is solid you can really explore around and find stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm also going to CO this year for the first time. My friends live near Vail so that's where I'll be riding.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Best spots for trees are going to be Winterpark/Mary Jane (Jane specifically), Vail, Steamboat,and Beaver Creek.

Out of those Vail and Winterpark are going to have the best terrain parks. 

Copper is the most well rounded resort in Summit County. BA is spot on with that one. There is good tree riding there, but it's sort of a pita to lap. Plenty of alpine terrain there too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually Beaver Creeks park is pretty awesome. People completely under rate it. You can get in a 45 minute park lap top to bottom. Plus the natural rail park in the trees is SICK!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is no reason why the Beaver Creek park shouldn't be good. It's not like they are lacking funding. I'll take that under advisement. I haven't been to the Beav in about 10 years.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have to agree with most of the replies. I really don't like Keystone that much though...IMO Breck is better overall, especially SNOW wise (lately). Peak 7 is a blast!! Copper is way under-rated. Vail/BC are great and good trees. Just more $$$ then other resorts. Just get an Epic and ride ABasin, Breck, Keystone, Vail and BC...that would be a good CO trip all on a pass.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Beaver Creek was sick. When you go there, you gotta go all the way to the top, I think its called Lions Run or something like that. I cant remember exactly the name, but it was similar. Lion something anyway. So, its just a cruisin run, nothing crazy. But a lot of cool $hit to hit on the sides, and the ride from top to bottom, and I mean bombin it as quick as you can, is a good 15 minutes or so. It been 2 and a half years since I was there. I was there in the middle of January and it wasnt packed at all. But then again, that Mtn is so huge that it would take a lot of people to make it packed. If you want some pictures let me know and i will post them.



Anyway, I definitely suggest spending a day at Beaver Creek. Personally, I loved it there. Vail was great too.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Beaver is def sick!

And the reason why I prefer Key over Breck is for the tight and long tree runs. I like to snake back and for and more less go sideways in the hills. I turns a 10 minute tree run into a 45 minute tree run if it's a good one... I will hit Breck a couple times this year in search for something else I like. But so far I've gotten a concussion on my first time riding in CO at Breck and bruised some ribs on one of my first rides in CO at Breck. Also I've got a friend that tore up both his knees at breck, and a female friend that tore her MCL at Breck, so I'm maybe a bit biased.

Key does funnel everyone together just like Vail does.... But for me personally I always stayed in the back and the only time I deal with that bullshit is when I'm done for the day anyways.

I'm not much into park riding so taking these other guys opinions is probably a lot smarter. I feel a bit weird because I went to high school with the head designer for the Keystone terrain park.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for all your help, i booked a hotel near breckenridge so ill be goin there. you guys know anyway to get discounts on tickets. im trying to bring my girlfriend but it will be hard if i have to pay 240 for 3 days


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheapest passes i could find last year were in frisco at either walmart or the ticket place right next to it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

danbilan said:


> thanks for all your help, i booked a hotel near breckenridge so ill be goin there. you guys know anyway to get discounts on tickets. im trying to bring my girlfriend but it will be hard if i have to pay 240 for 3 days


Pass holders for Vail resorts get something like 6 discounted tickets. $45 or $50 a day. Of course you have to find someone willing to give up some of their discounts to you. At Copper Mountain, also in summit county season pass holders can buy up to 10 discounted passes at $55. Just found that out, last year it was four passes a day unlimited. Intrawest can suck my balls. Then again so can Vail resorts.

Otherwise it's get slightly discounted tickets at the grocery stores in Denver and/or look for two for one deals that almost always pop up sometime during the season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

I have never been to copper, but this year I think I will go a few times. I normally get the epic pass that keeps me busy, but i might just go over to copper, from what you guys are saying about it. I think this year is looking to be quite good for me. I think buton avenger is going to be famous after his video segment. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Which video segment? Are you talking about me pulling the Mary Poppins off a cornice with a patio umbrella? Or is it my butter cup contest on a 167 swallow tail? There's a few clips coming. Other one in the works double flips at woodward.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

actually is was refering to all of them, so what is woodward actually like, I want to go to work on backflips and stuff but I have never been there so i thought i would just ask. 
when is that woodward clip comming out. 
later Brett


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Have to see if I can snag a camera for next week, thinking Tuesday or Wednesday is when we'll head back to Copper. Have some other back end stuff I have to do with the blog to prepare it for winter. Also Copper is sick as hell, if you have the stamina prebook the drop in class then the free session saves you 25% off the session and comes out to 90.75. I'm actually writing what it was like for a post for next Tuesday right now, but I have to say this it's been since the late 90's that I tried to go inverted off my heels. By my 2nd try I was sticking under flips, after that I was taking them into a further rotation and coming close to doubles.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Keystone is a lot bigger then breck.


haha...not.

are you serious?


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a buddy who just moved to the Denver area so I'll be making at least two week-long trips over there this season. I'm planning to go down in a week or so I figured I'd pick up an Colorado Pass. When does steady snowfall start around there? Would it be too presumptuous of me to book a big trip around early December?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

It just really depends on what the snow is like. some years we get big storms early. A few years back I can remember around thanksgiving there was not alot of snow, but then again last year was the oppisite.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The last two years it didn't really get going until the first week of December. Then it pretty much took off. I've had seasons where I am riding waist deep powder by mid October. So each year is unique. Generally speaking the first week of December is when storms start rolling in on a regular basis. 50-70% of the resorts terrain is usually open by mid December. Don't expect the steepest, cliffed out terrain to be open until mid January at the earliest.


----------

